# ipad remote desktop



## len (Dec 17, 2011)

Has anyone written an ap for ipad whereby it can be used to remotely control another pc desktop?


----------



## ScottT (Dec 17, 2011)

Splashtop seems to be one of the most popular: http://www.splashtop.com/


----------



## chausman (Dec 17, 2011)

DisplayPad (Mac) and DisplayLink (PC) are both good. Both can be a second (or third/fourth what have you) screen or a second main screen. Both work over wifi on the same network as the PC.

LogMeIn is also popular, but expensive (IMO).


----------



## Killerseale (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been using Air display. It allow you to use the ipad as a second monitor to a computer on the same network. this allows for mirroring and extending of the desk top. i have 2 screens on my machine and the ipad shows up as a 3rd monitor.


----------



## AxlD (Feb 11, 2014)

A program that i use and my school uses for everyday Tech work also is Teamviewer, it's free program that you can put on any computer, and access that computer from anywhere with an internet connection, Even if you aren't in the same building. or even the same state. and you don't have to worry about IP Addressing or anything like that. As long as the computer is on and connected to the internet. You have access to that computer


----------

